# Vorbereitungen zum Winter



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2005)

Hallo
Es ist ja nicht mehr lange hin und der Winter wird uns wieder heimsuchen.
Was für Maßnahmen trefft ihr um den den Teich winterfest zu machen? Ohne und mit Fischbesatz? 

Pumpen aus?
Kleinere Pumpen einsetzen?
Filter abschalten?
Teich heizen?
Teich abdecken?
Teich säubern?
Was für ein Futter bei sinkenden Temp.?
Pflanzen wie weit zurückschneiden?
Was für Eisfreihalter?
Fische in die Innenhälterung?
Fische eventuell noch vom TA untersuchen lassen?
und und ...................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 was vergessen ???

Und wann trefft ihr welche Maßnahmen???


----------



## kwoddel (18. Sep. 2005)

[glow=red:434643dd64]HALLO !!!
HABT IHR ALLE KEIN WINTER [/glow:434643dd64]


----------



## Steffen (18. Sep. 2005)

Hi habe es auch schon mal mit der Frage versucht... das Ergebnis war das gleiche .....   :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## kwoddel (18. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Steffen
Dann werden wir den Laden hier mal aufmischen müssen!!!!!!!     :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Steffen (18. Sep. 2005)

HI kwoddel 









 dann mal los.....

nee mal im ernst mich würde dieses Thema auch mal Interessieren wie das andere Teichbesitzer machen....


----------



## kwoddel (18. Sep. 2005)

Nabend Steffen
kriegste meine Antworten 

Pumpen aus? -------Nein 

Kleinere Pumpen einsetzen? -------ich setze kleinere ein von 12000L auf 3500

Filter abschalten? ------nein 

Teich heizen? -------noch nicht, vielleicht ab nächstes Jahr

Teich abdecken? ------auch noch nicht, wäre aber ratsam im nachsten Jahr um Energiekosten zu sparen

Teich säubern? --------ja noch einmal so Mitte Oktober

Was für ein Futter bei sinkenden Temp.? OGATA SPECIAL WHEAT GERM

Pflanzen wie weit zurückschneiden? -------- bis auf 10 cm 

Was für Eisfreihalter? -------Luftsprudler und Styropor

Fische in die Innenhälterung? --------nein

Fische eventuell noch vom TA untersuchen lassen?------- bei eventuellen Schwierigkeiten die im Sommer aufgetreten sind

ich glaube der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## Barbara (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,

also bei mir kommt im Oktober ein Netz über den Teich, bis etwa Mitte November (ich lasse aber an den Seiten ein paar Stellen offen, damit die __ Frösche, die nicht im Teich überwintern möchten, noch raus kommen).
Die Pflanzen hatte ich bisher nie zurück geschnitten. Schneidet Ihr auch die Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest zurück? 
Da ich keine __ Rohrkolben habe, sondern nur kleine __ Binsen, habe ich auch das __ Hechtkraut erst im Frühling zurück geschnitten, damit über die Pflanzstiele ein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann. Funktioniert das? 
Ich hatte im Frühling nachdem das Eis getaut war einen toten Frosch   (der war wohl im zu flachen Bereich gewesen). Alle anderen haben prima übelebt.
Soll ich mir noch einen Eisfreihalter besorgen - ich habe keine Fische?
Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## HKL (19. Sep. 2005)

Moin!

Na gut:

Pumpen aus? -------Ja 

Kleinere Pumpen einsetzen? ------- entfällt 

Filter abschalten? ------ja 

Teich heizen? -------nein 

Teich abdecken? ------nein 

Teich säubern? --------wohl wohl: ja noch einmal so Mitte Oktober 

Was für ein Futter bei sinkenden Temp.? gibts wohl verschiedene 

Pflanzen wie weit zurückschneiden? -------- wohl wohl: bis auf 10 cm 

Was für Eisfreihalter? -------wohl wohl: Luftsprudler und Styropor 

Fische in die Innenhälterung? --------wohl wohl: nein 

Fische eventuell noch vom TA untersuchen lassen?------- wohl wohl: bei eventuellen Schwierigkeiten die im Sommer aufgetreten sind

Habs mir einfach gemacht mit den Antworten  

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns sieht es bei Wintereinbruch folgendermaßen aus:
- ab ca.8°C Wassertemp. (normalerweise) Pumpe aus (bleibt im Teich an der tiefsten Stelle liegen)
- Filter abbauen, Schwämme usw. reinigen (ist Joachims Job->nicht beneidenswert bei den Außentemp. die dann herrschen)
- Skimmeroberteil inkl. Korb abnehmen und einlagern
- in das leere Skimmerrohr einen Ausströmstein hängen, damit es an genau dieser Stelle nicht zufrieren kann.
-Netz machen wir nicht drüber, da der Teich mit über 80m² einfach etwas groß ist.
... hätte ich ein Schwerkraftsystem würde es natürlich durchlaufen

Mehr wird bei uns eigentlich nicht gemacht.
Und seit zwei Jahren fkt. es so ganz gut.
Pflanzen kürze ich meist erst kurz vor dem Frühjahr (sie sehen mit Rauhreif im Winter zum Teil recht hübsch aus).

@Barbara

normalerweise brauch man m.M.n. gar keinen Eisfreihalter. (haben die großen Seen und Teiche ja auch nicht)
In einem tief genug angelegten Teich wird genug ungefrorenes Wasser für Fische, __ Frösche etc. vorhanden sein!
Wenn man keine richtig dicke Schlammschicht im Teich hat sehe ich da keine Probleme.
Kaltes Wasser kann ja auch entsprechend mehr Sauerstoff binden, als warmes Wasser. Deswegen ist eine Belüftung des Teiches im Winter zum Sauerstoffeintrag eher überflüssig. 
In lauen Sommernächten, bei ordentlich Algen im Teich sollte man da schon eher drüber nachdenken!

Bei meiner Mutter ihrem kleinen Teich war vor Jahren so ein Styrop.-Eisfreihalter kontraproduktiv.
Der Teich fror rings um das Teil zu, zuletzt dann unter dem Eisfreihalter... irgendwie hielten sich dort aber auch sämtliche Fische auf.
Diese haben wir dann im Frühjahr in einem gefrorenen Eisblock aus dem Teich befördern dürfen (natürlich tot).  :cry: 
Das war zwar ein harter Winter, aber seither waren noch kältere dabei und es fkt. bisher auch ohne so ein häßliches Teil ganz gut.
Dieser Teich wird allerdings immer im Herbst mit einem Netz abgedeckt.


----------



## Barbara (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

mein Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle knapp 90 cm tief.
Dann werde ich die Pflanzen auch erst wieder im Frühjahr zurück schneiden.
Was ist mit Seerosen und __ Seekanne? Sollte man die im Herbst stutzen?

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

soviel wie möglich abgestorbene oder absterbende Biomasse schon im Herbst aus dem Wasser entfernen!
Dazu zählen auch und vor allem Seerosenblätter und -blüten.
Ich nehme dazu einen Kescher und fische ab, was locker genug ist.
Bei einigen Seerosen müßte ich sonst ins Wasser steigen .. _fröstel_....

90cm Tiefe ist natürlich nicht allzuviel... ist echt schwierig zu beantworten!
Vielleicht meldet sich auch noch jemand mit einer ähnlichen Tiefe ohne Fische...

Meiner Mum ihr Teich hat übrigens nur 80cm Tiefe.... ist aber auch Baujahr 1993 oder so. 
Da gab es fast keine Infos über Gartenteiche, außer so schlaue Bücher  und da stand 80cm reicht....
Tote __ Frösche habe ich aber noch nie entdeckt.
Im Gegenteil: dieses Jahr war es ein Altfrosch und 5 Junge (vom Vorjahr).
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wo die nun tatsächlich überwintern.
In der Nähe (200-300m) sind einige Fischweiher.


----------



## Silke (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,
da ich einen kleinen Teich habe, kann ich mir die Mühe machen, ziemlich viel Biomasse im herbst rauszufischen. Das geht ja jetzt schon los. Überall braune Blätter. Meist erwische ich nur die Blätter, aber immerhin.
Die Tannenwedel werde ich wohl stehen lassen. Mal sehen, wenn sie faulen kommen sie raus. Tja, Netz hatte ich letztes jahr wegen der Blätter, war aber zu grobmaschig - Weide fiel trotzdem durch. Also spar ich mir das dieses Jahr.
Ansonsten war es das für mich.


----------



## Barbara (21. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr dieses echt richtig teure Netz von Naturagart gegönnt und ich muss sagen, es ist wirklich dicht. Wir haben auch eine Weide am Grundstück und das Netz hat sogar diese feinen Blätter aufgehalten.







Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

gut zu wissen, dass selbst Weidenblätter nicht durch dieses Netz kommen.
Dann kann ich ja beruhigt diesen Herbst eine Trauerweide als Hofbaum setzen. :razz:
Gute Qualität hat eben auch ihren Preis....


----------



## Barbara (21. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

mit der Trauerweide wäre ich trotzdem vorsichtig. Sie verliert nämlich das ganze Jahr über Blätter - also lieber ein bißchen weiter weg vom Teich setzen.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Silke (21. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,
sieht ja gewaltig aus. Hast du denn keinen Skimmer oder schafft der das im Herbst nicht? Für meine Mini-Pfütze lohnt sich ein neues Netz nicht mehr, aber im Frühjahr will ich ja `nen großen Teich bauen. Da bräuchte ich im nächsten Herbst wahrscheinlich so ein Teil.


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

danke für den Hinweis... leider muß ich Dir da Recht geben.
Aber zum Glück soll die Trauerweide einige Meter vom zukünftigen (Koi-)Teich entfernt und außerhalb der Hauptwindrichtung gepflanzt werden.
Den Rest, so hoffe ich, erledigt dann der Skimmer... 
Und im Herbst dann zur Not eben solch ein Laubschutznetz von Naturagart.


----------



## Barbara (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe so einen kleinen Oberflächenskimmer, aber der schafft das im Herbst nicht.
Ach ja, und im Frühling will ich zum Schwimmteich erweitern/umbauen. Da wird das Netz dann wohl nicht mehr ganz ausreichen.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Sep. 2005)

hab heut mittag mal die seerose entfernt. die war ganz braun. werd nun noch die restlichen pflanzen dir baun etc sind entfernen. ab wann sollte ihcden rest auf 10 runter schneiden ? 
pumpe ab 8 grad konstanter wassertemp aus ja ? nur den sprudler lass ich weiter laufen. hab angst das mir sonst die koi verrecken.


----------



## jonasfan (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo an alle,

auch ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Winterschutz beim Teich. 

Bei unserem alten Teich (...naja eher Pfütze) hatten wir ein Laubschutznetz gespannt und einen Styroporeisfreihalter eingesetzt. 
Die meisten Goldis (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) haben viele Winter überstanden.  

Bei unserem neuen Teich (6x5 Meter, etwa 1,40 tief mit 5 kleinen Koi und 1 __ Shubunkin) möchten wir natürlich sowenig wie möglich falsch machen.
Als Oase Filterbesitzer muß ja der Filter und die Pumpe abgebaut werden.    

Also was tun?
1. Soll statt dessen eine Luftpumpe rein und vermischen sich da nicht die Temperaturschichten ungüstig im Teich. 
2. Wie funktioniert eigentlich ein Ausströmerstein und wie benutzt man den?
3. Hilft eigentlich auch ein sogenannter Oxydator? 
4. Reicht es einen Teil des Teich mit Styrodur abzudecken. 

Naja, die typischen Neulingsfragen    Für eure Hilfe und Antworten schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## bonsai (22. Sep. 2005)

Ein Hallo an alle Winterherbeischreiber,
Ruhe, Ruhe Ruhe
das ist die wichtigste Forderung der Fische an ihre Umgebung in der kalten Jahreszeit. Zum Futter habe ich an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben- Weizenkeimöl geht, Fischöl ist besser.
Immer wieder lese ich von einer Wasserschichtung im Winter, gemeint ist in aller Regel eine relativ starre vertikale Temperaturverteilung über einige mehr oder weniger feste Grenzschichten, die in den tieferen Teichzonen für eine konstante Temperatur von ca. 4°C sorgen sollen.
Eine solche Wasserschichtung tritt in unseren Gartenteichen nicht auf. Es sei denn, der Teich hat erheblich mehr als 5000m³ und es läuft keine Filterpumpe die die ganze Wassermenge in Bewegung hält.
Sobald die Fische als wechselwarme Tiere die Aktivitt veringern, sollte under Verhalten darauf Rücksicht nehmen, d.h. wenig aber gutes Futter, ruhige Bwegungenbie der täglichen Teichbesichtigung, notwendige Herbstarbeiten rechtzeitig und zügig durchführen - ich verlege die Arbeiten lieber auf das Frühjahr und nehme lieber ein paar Algen als Folge in Kauf.
Zum Ausgleich härte ich das Wasser im Herbst auf, dann haben die Mikroben im Herbstlaub eben gutes Futter und das Wasser behält über Winter ein ausreichendes Puffervermögen. Schlammabsaugen, soweit notwendig wird jetzt erlegigt, bevor die __ Frösche einziehen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Elfriede (23. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Norbert,

ganz sicher gehöre ich naturgegeben nicht zu den Winterherbeischreibern, denn in meinem Teich hier auf Paros hat das Wasser immer noch 26-29°. Der parische Winter beginnt eigentlich erst im Januar  mit Regen und oft heftigen Stürmen. Dann kühlt auch mein Teich  auf 10-14° ab. 

Warum ich mich trotzdem hier zu Wort melde hat folgenden Grund: Im November verlasse ich Paros immer und  komme erst im März wieder zurück. Während meiner Abwesenheit sind  mein Teich und meine Fische völlig sich selbst überlassen, weshalb  auch ich einige Vorkehrungen für den „Winter“ treffen möchte.

Außer einer Pumpe zur Wasserversorgung von 3 externen Becken (PF) gibt es keinerlei Technik in meinem Teich um die ich mich sorgen müsste und die wenigen Fische  (Schleierschwänze), die ich noch habe, finden ausreichend Futter im Teich, sie wurden noch nie gefüttert. Der Ersatz des verdunsteten Wassers ist mittels Schwerkraft aus einer höher liegenden Zisterne  über einen Schwimmer geregelt.

Meine Fragen betreffen also hauptsächlich die Teichreinigung und das Zurückschneiden der Pflanzen, worüber hier immer wieder gesprochen wird.

Wenn ich die Insel im November verlasse blühen die Seerosen noch, soll ich sie trotzdem abschneiden? Sie und alle anderen Pflanzen  stellen das Wachstum allerdings auch im Winter nie völlig ein. Genügt es, wenn ich alles abgestorbene, braune Pflanzenmaterial entferne oder sollte ich auch die Wurzelmatten verkleinern, die auf dem substratlosen Teichboden nur aufliegen und ganz einfach zu beschneiden sind? 
Bisher habe ich den Teichboden im Herbst immer ziemlich gründlich  vom Schlamm befreit, heuer möchte ich ihn im Tiefenbereich von 2m bis 2,20m und an einer weiteren Stelle im Teich  belassen, da mein Teich ohnehin sehr nährstoffarm  ist. 
Nimmst du den ganzen Schlamm heraus? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## bonsai (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede
bei mir ist eigentlich immer wenig Schlamm im Teich, da ich die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle positioniert habe. An den Wänden verfängt sich allerdings doch immer der Fischkot im kurzen Algenrasen. An den Schlaf- und Ruhestellen der Koi sammelt sich doch eine Menge an. Über den Sommer bildet sich so an einigen Stellen eine dickere Schicht aus Algen und sonstigen Abfällen.
Am Boden wird das meiste von den gründelnden Koi und Schleihen sowie durch die Schwimmbewegung vor allem der größeren Fische immer wieder aufgewirbelt und so nach und nach über die Pumpe in den Filter befördert.
Mein Herbstputz bezieht sich deshalb hauptsächlich auf das Absaugen der Wände und pflanzenfeien Terrassen. Eine komplette Säuberung halte ich nicht für notwendig, eher für schädlich für die Teichbiologie.
Meine Pflanzem stehen ähnlich wie bei Dir in Containern. Allerdings habe ich keine geschlossenen sondern die üblichen Leihkisten der Gärtnereien (schwarz, 40x40, Gitterboden und -seitenwände, 3€/Stck) verwendet und relativ groben Kies als Substrat genommen. In den Zwischenräumen kann sich ausreichend Substrat absetzen und die Wurzeln können in den Teich wachsen soweit die __ Graskarpfen das zulassen. Darüber hinaus bilden die Zwischenräume Versteckmöglichkeiten für allerlei Kleingetier und den Fisch- und Krebsnachwuchs.

Du hast ja schon mehrfach über die Probleme mit den Pflanzen deines Teiches gepostet. Auf Paros läuft aufgrund der komplett unterschiedlichen Jahrestemperaturverläufe die Teichbiologie wenn auch nach den gleichen Grundsätzen, so doch extrem unterschiedlich zum Teich in Schleswig-Holstein ab.
Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass es möglich ist, gesundes Pflanzenwachstum auf Dauer zu erreichen, wenn der nährstoffarme Teich keine Depots bilden kann, aus denen er die notwendigen Makro- und Mikronährstoffe generieren kann. Stefan hatte ja schon mal zu einer , wenn auch sehr speziellen Düngung mit Erfolg geraten.
Probier doch deine, wie mir scheint richtigen, Überlegungen einfach mal für ein-zwei Jahre mal aus. Entferne nur groben abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile, die aktiven Teile der Seerosen würde ich nicht beschneiden, vor allem die Wurzeln nicht. Die binden das Substrat und Schwebstoffe und nutzen die Zersetzungsprodukte unmittelbar für das Wachstum. Die Problematik des Aufwirbelns der Sedimente musst Du dann allerdings im nächsten Jahr life beim Baden beurteilen und dann entsrechend evtl. neu überdenken.
Viel Spaß weiterhin auf Paros und beim Winervergnügen in Österreich
Gruß
Norbert

@ all
in meinem vorherigen Post muss es natürlich horizontale Wasserschichtung heißen (Schichten von Wasser unterschiedlicher Dichte)


----------



## Elfriede (25. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Norbert,

vielen Dank für deine hilfreichen Ausführungen, die eigentlich genau in die Richtung weisen, wie ich sie seit einiger Zeit schon mit viel Geduld verfolge.

2005 war für mich ein erfreuliches Teichjahr und ist es noch. Stefans Düngeempfehlung brachte den ersten durchschlagenden, wenn auch nur kurzzeitigen Erfolg beim Pflanzenwachstum im Frühling, da ich auf eine Nachdüngung verzichtete, weil natürlich auch die Schwebealgen davon profitierten. 

Zur Wasserschichtung möchte ich sagen, dass sie bei mir tatsächlich eine Rolle spielt, besonders  im Sommer wenn es sehr heiß ist. Ich habe die Schwerkraftleitung, die anfangs Wasser und natürlich auch Schlamm vom Teichboden durch eine Wanddurchführung zu einer Absetztonne und weiter zur Pumpe für die Versorgung der Pflanzenfilter leitete, schon nach kurzer Zeit angehoben um den Fischen die kühlere Wasserschicht  in der Tiefe zu erhalten.

Was die Teichreinigung betrifft,  werde ich sehr moderat vorgehen. Viel Arbeit nehmen mir dabei die Fische ab, denn sie weiden die Teichwände  blitzsauber ab, da sie nicht gefüttert werden und selbst für sich sorgen müssen.

Mit den Wurzelmatten habe ich nicht die Seerosen gemeint sondern das Wurzelgeflecht von Teichsimse, __ Papyrus, Kalami und __ Binsen, die hier von der Insel stammen und überhaupt keine Wachstumsprobleme haben.

Du schreibst, dass deine Pflanzen in offenen Containern stehen mit Wurzelkontakt zum Wasser. Bringt diese Pflanzung Vorteile für die Wasserreinigung und die Entwicklung der Pflanzen? Meine Pflanzgefäße sind 45 x 60 cm groß, sind aber geschlossen, wie du weißt. Es wäre überhaupt kein Problem die Gefäßböden aufzubohren, damit die Wurzeln ins Wasser wachsen können. Ich habe geschlossene Gefäße gewählt um die Pflanzen, wenn wirklich nötig, gezielt düngen zu können. Mein Wasservolumen hat inzwischen fast 80.000 Liter und ich will natürlich nicht den ganzen Teich düngen. Vielleicht ist eine Düngung künftig auch nicht mehr nötig, denn inzwischen haben sich doch schon einige Pflanzen an das Klima und die Wasserbedingungen hier auf Paros angepasst.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## bonsai (26. Sep. 2005)

Ein feundliches Hallo nach Griechenland

Elfriede, deine Schilderung der Wasserschichtung im Sommer verstärkt eigentlich nur meine Aussage zur unterschiedlichen Bewertung der Jahrestemperaturverläufe in verschiedenen Klimazonen.
Die bei Dir richtig beobachtete Schichtung des Wassers im Sommer hat eine relativ einfache Erklärung.
Warmes Wasser steigt aufgrund der geringeren Dichte nach oben oder wie bei  dir, es bleibt einfach oben und heizt sich auf. Ohne vertikale Wasserbewegung durch Pumpen o.Ä. wird aufgrund physikalischer Gesetze das warme  Wasser immer oben bleiben und verhindert so ein für die Natur schädliches zu starkes Aufheizen der Gesamtwassermenge. 
Anders bei uns im Winter. Kaltes Wasser ist schwerer/dichter als warmes und sinkt von der Oberfläche herab, sodass in kleineren Teichen eine gleichmäßige Abkühlung stattfindet, verstärkt wird dieser Prozess durch Einleiten kalter Luft aus Kompressoren oder durch Pumpen, die das Wasser ständig umwälzen.
Wasser hat die größte Dichte bei ca. 4°C. Ist ein Teich groß und tief genug und wird in Ruhe gelassen, stellt sich an den tiefen Stellen eine Temperatur von ca 4°C ein. Kälteres Wasser wird wieder leichter und steigt auf - bis es gefriert. Deshalb schwimmt ja auch das Eis oben. Hätte die Natur oder unser Weltenlenker dies nicht so eingerichtet, wäre das Wasser wohl nicht der Ursprung allen Lebens geworden.

Zurück zu den Pflanzcontainern, (richtig bei mir 60x40cm).
Die habe ich verwendet, weil sie preisgünstig gewesen sind und zwei stabile Griffe haben. So kann ich damit hantieren, auch wenn sie halb voll Substrat sind.
Da ich in ca 4 Jahren den Teich ohnehin völlig neu bauen will, probiere ich jetzt die unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten mal aus. Diese Jahr habe ich einen Teil mit hochkant-gestellten Porotonziegeln abgetrennt und als Pflanzenfilter genutzt. Die Jungfische können durch die Löcher in den Ziegeln in den Pflanzteil einschwimmen. Bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden, aber eine Vegetationsperiode sagt ja noch nicht viel.
Deine Container würde ich nicht anbohren, wenn es den Pflanzen zu eng wird, schieben die schon die Wurzeln oben heraus um sich weiter auszubreiten. 
Ich habe mir eben noch mal die Fotos von deinem kleinen Paradies angeschaut. Die von dir beschriebenen Wurzelmatten können dann ja nur von der ersten Teichterrasse stammen. Wenn es dich optisch nicht stört, würde ich auch diese nicht kappen sondern erst wenn der Ausbreitungsdrang zu stark wird. Ich habe in meinem Pflanzenfilter einige Pflanzen __ Wassersalat eingesetzt und mir vorhin noch einmal die frei nach unten wachsenden Wurzeln genau angeschaut. Feinste Härchen und über allem ein herrlicher Bakterienrasen und gefilterte Kleinstteilchen. Das Experiment werde ich im nächsten Jahr verstärken - wäre das nicht auch etwas für den Süden? Wassersalat und -hyazinthen sind doch sehr wärmeliebend und beschatten die Oberfläche- die Ausbreitung ließe sich einfach durch spannen eines Seils auf der Wasseroberfläche verhindern.

So, für einen Nordmann war ich heute wieder ziehmlich geschwätzig oder geschreibig.
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig unterstützen beim Nachdenken.

Liebe Grüße in den Süden
Norbert

.


----------



## Elfriede (26. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Norbert,

danke für deine Antwort, ich kann hier als einzige Teichbesitzerin auf der Insel wirklich jeden Rat gut gebrauchen, da mir Vergleichsmöglichkeiten  völlig fehlen. Dadurch bin ich ständig am Experimentieren, besonders die Pflanzen und die Wassertemperatur betreffend. Mit __ Wassersalat und Hyazinthen habe ich es jedes Jahr erfolglos probiert, mehr als 3-4 Wochen überlebte keine Pflanze. Heuer habe ich leider nur einige Pflänzchen Wassersalat aus dem Miniteich meiner Tochter mitgebracht und sie leben noch, wenn auch ohne nennenswerte Vermehrung. Die Wurzeln sind genau so fein, wie du sie beschrieben hast, früher sind sie schon nach kurzer Zeit schwarz und unansehnlich geworden. Nächstes Jahr werde ich es auch mit Hyazinthen noch einmal versuchen, denn alle Schattenspender sind in meinem Teich willkommen. Das mit dem Seil ist eine gute Idee, ich hoffe, ich kann sie auch bei mir sinnvoll einsetzen.

Wenn bei dir die Jungfische in den Pflanzenfilter einschwimmen können, so hast du ihn also nicht, wie üblich mit Kies vollgepackt, was ich auch nicht mehr machen würde. Ich habe meinen größten Pflanzenfilter heuer wieder vom Kies befreit, denn das Wachstum war mehr als dürftig. Die Pflanzen zu düngen erschien mir für einen Pflanzenfilter einfach widersinnig, so machte ich einfach einen Miniteich daraus, den ich sehr gut für meine Experimente mit verschiedenen Pflanzen nutzen kann. Was im großen Teich nicht wachsen will kommt zur Pflege und Beobachtung in diesen Miniteich. Zum Beispiel eine Seerose, die ich seit Jahren in meinem Teich hatte und die  immer nur einige Blätter aber keine  Blüten produzierte. Ich setzte sie im kleinen Teich versuchsweise auf nur 15 cm Tiefe, drei Wochen später blühte sie und blüht immer noch. Ebenso ging mir eine __ Schwanenblume im Teich fast ein und treibt jetzt bei 10 cm Tiefe wieder aus. 

Es dürfte sich bei unseren Containern um ähnliche Modelle handeln, auch mir waren die Griffe sehr wichtig, denn damit ist es wirklich einfach, sie an verschiedenen Standorten immer wieder neu zu platzieren und die richtige Tiefe für die Pflanzen auszuloten. Meine Container werde ich nach deiner Nachricht nicht aufbohren, denn genau so schaut es bei mir jetzt aus, die Oberfläche des Substrates ist ganz mit feinsten Haarwurzeln bedeckt, einer beflockten, textilen Matte nicht unähnlich. Weil die Fische sich liebend gerne dort aufhalten habe ich mir die Sache sehr genau angeschaut.

Richtig, die Wurzelmatten, die sich bei mir wie ein Teppich über dem Beton ausbreiten, stammen vom Teichrand der als Pflanzmulde aus Ufermatte nur hängend bzw. schwimmend festgemacht und von Wasser unterspült ist. Die Ufermatte ist inzwischen völlig durchwurzelt, die Wurzeln hängen frei im Wasser und breiten sich auf dem Beton aus, wenn sie den Grund erreichen. Optisch stören sie mich überhaupt nicht, ich dachte nur daran einen Teil davon zu entfernen um die organische Masse im Teich gering zu halten.

Du hast mir wieder gute Denkanstöße gegeben, vielen Dank dafür.

Mit lieben Grüßen von Süd nach Nord
Elfriede


----------



## Rambo (8. Okt. 2005)

hallo zusammen,
bei dem schönen wetter heute wart es klar der teich muss für den winter vorbereitet werden 
die riesen pflanzen um die hälfte gestutzt
die beiden grossen pumpen und filter raus und sauber eingemottet
alles was raus kann und abgestorben war wurde beseitigt.
morgen werden die seerosen noch abgeschnitten und die beiden kleinen
pumpen greinigt bevor sie wieder in den teich kommen.
das schöne wetter wird den fischen noch gefallen und dann kann der winter kommen.
bei dem wetter macht es spass zu arbeiten und die fische sind munter durch die gegend geschwommen und warteten auf das abend futter ;-)

btw. nimmt jemand seine seerosen im winter rein oder topft sie neu um?
dieses jahr war es nicht sehr viel mit den seerosen das lag wohl am wetter.

wie sieht es bei euch aus auch alle winter fest gemacht?

fürti und einen schönen sonnigen sonntag.

rambo


----------



## Barbara (9. Okt. 2005)

Hallo,
Seerosen und __ Seekanne habe ich auch bereits zurück geschnitten. Der Rest bleibt bis zum Frühjahr stehen.
Mit dem Teichnetz will ich noch ein bisschen warten, damit sich die __ Frösche noch auf dem Uferwall sonnen können und die __ Libellen schwirren auch noch herum.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## graubart48 (9. Okt. 2005)

moin moin,
da der teich noch relativ neu ist und wenig Pflanzen vorhanden sind werden wir in diesem Herbst wohl nichts machen.   naja die Fadenalgen die auf dem Grund schwimmen werden wir versuchen rauszufangen.
schönen Sonntag
Erwin


----------



## Annett (9. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Rambo,

ich würde die Seerosen für dieses Jahr in Ruhe lassen! 
Bis auf abschneiden, was zu viel ist.. aber eben nicht mehr umtopfen usw.
Umtopfaktionen sollten m.M.n. bis Mitte August abgeschlossen sein, damit die Pflanzen wieder etwas einwachsen können. 
Wenn Du ihr jetzt die Wurzeln nimmst, wird sie im Winter einige Probleme bekommen.

Ansonsten war ich zumind. gartenmäßig faul...
Ich schrubbe schon seit Tagen an unserer gebraucht gekauften Küche......... 
Das macht in der Nachmittagssonne wenigstens etwas Laune.


----------



## Thorsten (9. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

heute war es dann bei mir auch soweit...

Bei strahlenden Sonnenschein-Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten,Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt (ca 6000l).

Den Teichgrund einwenig gesäubert, abgestorbene Pflanzen-Schlamm entfernt.

Die Filteranlage lasse ich noch einwenig auf vollen "Touren" laufen.
Ab 8° werde ich dann die Pumpen höher ziehen und den Patronenfilter mit halber Kraft (2000l/h) laufen lassen.

Nächstes WE. kommt der Pflanzfilter dran, davor grault es mir ehrlich gesagt schon ein bischen...na ja ist ja noch was hin   

Werde nächstes WE. vom Reinigen des Pflanzfilters berichten....


----------



## Elfriede (9. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

wie willst Du Deinen Pflanzenfilter reinigen? Hast Du Kies im Filter und einen Schlammablauf? 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Dich die bevorstehende Reinigung wenig freut. Ich bin richtig glücklich seitdem ich meinen größten Pflanzenfilter ausgeräumt habe und dieses  Becken nur mehr als kleinen Nebenteich nütze. Den kleinsten Pflanzenfilter habe ich noch belassen, ihn spüle ich nur  von Zeit zu Zeit durch.

Herzliche Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Rambo (10. Okt. 2005)

Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rambo,
> 
> ich würde die Seerosen für dieses Jahr in Ruhe lassen!
> Bis auf abschneiden, was zu viel ist.. aber eben nicht mehr umtopfen usw.



da das wetter am sonntag nicht so besonders war konnte/wollte ich 
am Wo auch nichts am teich machen. werde den rat beherzigen und die
seerose nächste jahr mal umtopfen damit sie wieder neue erde bekommt.

kann man seerosen eigentlich auch ohne erde halten? gibt es besondere
rezepte wie man viel blüten und blätter bekommt?

merci an alle

fürti rambo


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Rambo,

na dann ist ja noch nix "verloren" ;-)
Wenn man einen Teich mit viel Bodenschlamm hat, dann kann man da hinein natürlich auch eine Seerose setzen.
Beherrschen kann man sie so aber überhaupt nicht mehr!
Ist also nur etwas für sehr große Teiche.

Besonders viele Blüten bekommt man (wie bei allen anderen Pflanzen auch) durch richtige Pflege, Standort und Ernährung. 
Pflege bedeutet eben, zur richtigen Zeit umtopfen.. in die richtige "Erde".
Aus meinen persöhnlichen Erfahrungen heraus kann ich für Seerosen nur eine Mischung von Lehm mit Sand empfehlen.
Die "Gonneré" mit Mutterboden sieht furchtbar aus (ich werde sie nächstes Frühjahr erlösen).
Wenn die Blätter und Blüten einige Zeit nach dem Umtopfen kleiner oder weniger werden hilft ein nachdüngen. Am Besten geht das mit "Osmocote-Düngekegeln". Man drückt sie tief ins Substrat.
Sie sind so hergestellt, dass der Dünger nur nach Bedarf nach und nach abgegeben wird. 
So kommt es auch nicht zu einer Düngung des Teichwasser und der Algen darin.
Besonders viele Blätter bekommt man, wenn man es mit der Düngung übertreibt. 
Dann bleiben aber eben die Blüten größtenteils aus!
(ist mir dieses Jahr so bei meiner unbekannten rosa Seerose so gegangen)
Kommt es später wieder zu einer normalen Nährstoffversorgung zeigen sich dann auch die ersehnten Blüten.
Der optimale Standort hängt bei Seerosen vor allem von der Sorte ab.
Leichtwüchsige Hybriden vertragen locker 80cm, Zwergsorten sollten meist nicht tiefer als 40cm stehen. 
Allerdings muß man dann auch wissen, ob der Zwerg ein einfrieren gut übersteht. 
Anderenfalls sollten man den Topf/Eimer über den Winter tiefer stellen.


----------



## jochen (10. Okt. 2005)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde !!

ich habe eigentlich die selben Fragen die "jonasfan" hier schon zu diesen Thema geschrieben hat aber bis jetzt leider noch nicht beantwortet wurden darum stelle ich nochmals in etwa die selben....

Als Oase Besitzer muss ja der Filter abgebaut werden......deshalb die Fragen...:  

Wie funktioniert eigentlich ein Ausströmstein ,sollte man ihn benutzen ???

Hilft eigentlich auch ein sogenannter Oxydator ?

so jetzt klärt uns mal bitte auf !....sind ja noch Lehrlinge hier...


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen+jonasfan,

leider sind die Fragen beim ersten Mal irgendwie untergegangen. Sorry!

Da ich keinen "Oxydator" besitze.. habe ich mich mal im Internet ein wenig schlau gemacht.
"Versorgt den Teich mit Sauerstoff. Der Oxydator wird mit Sauerstoffperoxyd gefüllt und im Teich versenkt. Bei Sauerstoffmangel wird die Füllung in Wasser und Sauerstoff aufgespalten, die Oxdationskraft des Wassers erhöht. ... wenn er leer ist, kommt er praktischer Weise an die Oberfläche geschwommen."
Das sind Aussagen von Verkaufsseiten!
Mit diesem Teil doktert man (wie mit vielen anderen Dingen auch) nur an den Symptomen, nicht am Grund für den Sauerstoffmangel herum.

Bevor man sich solch einem "Gerät" zulegt, sollten man sich zumind. einiges grundlegendes Wissen über Wasserchemie aneignen... zumind. bin ich dieser Meinung. ;-)
Ich bin zugegeben auch kein Chemiker, aber hier und da ein paar Grundlagen schaden keinem.

Kurzerhand mal aus unserem Lexikon hierher kopiert!
_Sauerstoff (lat. Oxygenium)

Molekularer Sauerstoff(O2) ist ein farbloses und geruchsloses Gas. Es besteht aus zwei Sauerstoffatomen. Infolge seiner Dichte ist molekularer Sauerstoff etwas schwerer als Luft. Nur wenige Lebewesen können ohne Sauerstoff leben. Luft enthält ca. 21 Volumenprozent Sauerstoff, Wasser nur etwa 0,5 Volumenprozent Sauerstoff (Sauerstoff ist im Wasser nur schwer löslich).

Nach Schreckenbach gelten für Karpfen und Karpfenartige Werte von 5 - 30mg/l als optimaler Bereich. Der kritische untere Bereich liegt bei etwa 2mg/l O2 und sollte nie unterschritten werden.

Sauerstoffmangel

Sauerstoffmangel entsteht in Gewässern durch ein Überangebot von Nährstoffen. Durch die zur Verfügung stehenden Nährstoffe steigert sich die Wachstumsrate der Tiere und Pflanzen des Gewässers. Immer mehr Pflanzenteile Sterben ab und werden von aeroben Bakterien am Boden zersetzt. Diese wiederum verbrauchen Sauerstoff, der den Tieren im Gewässer fehlt. Bei fortschreitenden Wachstum entsteht Sauerstoffmangel und am Anfang steht das Tiersterben im Gewässer. Das Umkippen durch ein Überangebot von Nährstoffen wird Eutrophierung genannt.

Umkippen eines Gewässers

Zehren ("verbrauchen") die mikrobiellen Abbauprozesse den in einem Gewässer vorhandenen Sauerstoff auf, kommt es in der Folge zu einem anaeroben Abbau (einem Abbau, der keinen Sauerstoff benötigt), also zu Fäulnis. Diesen Prozess nennt man Umkippen eines Gewässers. _


Zusätzlich vielleicht noch ein paar Anmerkungen dazu.
Im Wasser ist (unter natürlichen Bedingungen) bei niedrigen Temperaturen immer mehr Sauerstoff gelöst, als bei wärmeren. 
Probleme mit der Sauerstoffversorgung in einem Teich treten also eher bei steigenden Temperaturen auf. 
Teiche kippen vor allem im Frühjahr (Erwärmung-> weniger gelöster O2+einsetzende Abbauprozesse) und im Hochsommer kurz vor dem Morgengrauen (Warmes Wasser->so schon wesentlich weniger gelöster O2+Unterwasserpflanzen und Algen die den tagsüber erzeugten Sauerstoff nachts wieder veratmen) um. 
(Ich erhebe hierbei keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit!)

Wenn sich auf dem Teich im Winter eine Eisdecke gebildet hat, findet kein Gasaustausch mehr statt.
Da die Fische und auch die wenigen vorhandenen Bakkis trotzdem weiter O2 veratmen reichert sich CO2 an. 
Dieses kann bei einer lange geschlossenen Eisdecke zu Problemen führen (meines Wissens nach wirkt CO2 wie ein Narkotikum.. bis zum Tod).

Wenn es also im Winter zu einer Vereisungdauer von mehreren Wochen/Monaten kommt und der Teich relativ klein ist(wenige m³), würde sicherlich eine eisfreie Stelle helfen. 
Naturagart z.B. läßt wohl ziemlich lange einen ganz kurzen Wasserfall laufen (Pumpe liegt direkt am Wassereinlauf in den Teich). Auch unter dem Eis des Falls läuft das Wasser noch weiter. So treiben sie CO2 aus (tagsüber im Sommer ist das natürlich unerwünscht!) und halten die Oberfläche noch eine ganze Zeit lang etwas offen.
Für eine natürliche Sauerstoffanreicherung sind Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.B.__ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut die Wahl schlechthin! 
Sie verbrauchen keinen Strom und Chemikalien muß man auch nicht nachfüllen. 8)
Unter dem Eis bleiben einige Unterwasserpflanzen auch noch eine ganze Weile am Leben und produzieren O2.

Ich selbst hatte im letzten Winter einen Sprudelstein (meinst Du das mit "Ausströmstein"?) im Teich. 
Ich war zu bequem den Standfuß des Skimmers abzumontieren.
Damit sich in dem Rohr kein Eis bildet habe ich dahinein den Stein gehangen (keine 20cm tief). 
Die Luftpumpe dazu lief aber nur bei Frostgefahr (Wetterbericht :razz: ).
Es hat ganz gut funktioniert, allerdings war der letzte Winter auch nicht besonders hart.
Der Stein wird mit einem dünnen Schlauch an eine Membranpumpe angeschlossen... sie pumpt Luft durch den Schlauch bis in den Stein, wo diese dann ausströmt... und verbraucht dabei nur wenig Strom. 
Man kann die Pumpe auch in einen temperaturmäßig überschlagenen Raum stellen.. dann schafft sie angewärmte Luft in den Teich. (Vorsicht: Kondenswasserbildung möglich!)
So ein Sprudelstein schafft es aber auch, den Teich langsam aber sicher zu durchmischen. Es kann also zu einer vermehrten Auskühlung kommen!

@Jochen

Da Du keine Fische im Teich hast und der Teich selbst neu angelegt ist (kein Schlamm am Bodengrund) kannst Du m.M.n. mindestens dieses Jahr Deinen Teich ohne Technik überwintern lassen!


Ist jetzt etwas lang geworden  , aber ich wollte nicht nur mit "Ja" oder "Nein" antworten...


----------



## Doris (11. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Rambo

Wir haben dieses Frühjahr Seerosen in unseren Teich gesetzt. Erwin hat sie einfach in Teichfolie gewickelt, mit einem Stein beschwert und ohne Dünger oder Erde in den Teich gesetzt. Leider haben die Seerosen so tolle grosse Blätter nicht entwickelt, aber sie haben geblüht. Und die Fische sind ja noch nicht so gross, so dass sie auch unter den "kleineren" Blättern Schatten finden können.


----------



## jochen (11. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Annett !!

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht !

hab mir einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor zugelegt den ich dann auch einsetzen werde.
Im nächsten Jahr bringe ich dann einige Unterwasserpflanzen ein.Habe dabei an __ Hornkraut,__ Tausendblatt und Wasserhahnenfuss gedacht....momentan habe ich schon Wasseraloen im Teich die wie ich gelesen habe auch Sauerstoffspender sein sollen !
Ich denke mit einen "normalen" Fischbesatz und diesen Pflanzen müsste ich in den ersten beiden Jahren gut durch den Winter kommen !


----------



## Thorsten (13. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

diesen Eisfreihalter solltest du unbediengt mit einen "kleinen" Stein oder ähnliches beschweren.

Ich hatte auch mal so ein Teil, beim ersten Windstoß lag der Eisfreihalter beim Nachbarn.


----------



## Thorsten (13. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

habe deinen Beitrag ganz übersehen, sorry   

Ich habe wohl den "klassischen" Pflanzfilter, Schmutzablauf-Gitter-dann Kies und Pflanzen.

Die Pflanzen sind aber so ge/verwuchert, dass ist der pure Wahnsinn.

Werde einiges auslichten dürfen...

Anbei mal ein paar Pics davon .


----------



## jochen (13. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten !!!

Danke für deinen Tipp, werds mal mit einer Sandfüllung probieren.....denn Drachensteigen war ich mit meinen Sohnemann erst gestern....


----------



## Elfriede (13. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

Das üppige Wachstum in deinem Pflanzenfilter, das  du den puren Wahnsinn nennst, wäre für mich die helle Freude gewesen. Leider sah ich in meinem Pflanzenfilter ohne Düngung fast nur Kies, kaum Pflanzen. Gebaut war er so wie deiner, nur etwas größer vielleicht, ca. 7m lang.
Wie dieser PF jetzt ausschaut siehst du auf den Fotos. Darauf kannst du auch meinen  kleinsten  PF sehen, den ich belassen habe, weil er gut mit __ Schilf bewachsen ist.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (13. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

der kleinste PF ist im noch einmal erhöhten Teil, ist auf dem Foto nicht so gut zu erkennen. Ich werde noch ein weiteres Foto einstellen oder auch zwei, wenn es klappt.

Mit Grüßen aus Griechenland 
Elfriede


----------



## Thorsten (13. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

na, was Du dort hast ist ja schon ein Teich und kein Pflanzfilter    

Aber das der Pflanzfilter bei dir so "kümmert" ist schon recht merkwürdig.

Gedüngt habe ich nichts, ist nur Kies drin.

Mal zwei Pic´s zum Vergleich...


----------



## Elfriede (13. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe nur ein Foto des aufgelassenen Pflanzenfilters vom März, aber der Frühling beginnt hier auch früher, weshalb der Vergleich mit deiner Aufnahme vom April durchaus realistisch ist. Dass es bei mir nicht so gut wächst, hängt wohl mit mangelnden Nährstoffen im Wasser zusammen, womit sich ein Pflanzenfilter meines Erachtens erübrigt.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Rambo (14. Okt. 2005)

ich höre hier immer pflanzen filter was genau ist das?
ein zweites becken in dem via pumpe das wasser rein gepumpt wird und 
via überlauf wieder zurück in den hauptteich teich?
welche vorteile haben solche filter
was ist zu beachten
kann man das auch noch mit einem bachlauf kombinieren?

ich weis viele fragen aber ihr habt mich neugierig gemacht.

fürti rambo


----------



## Doris (14. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Rambo

Unser Pflanzenfilter sieht so aus, dass wir etwas höher gelegen ein zweites Becken haben. Das Wasser wird, wie du schon geschrieben hast, via Pumpe dort hineingepumpt und fliesst bei uns über einen kleinen "Wasserfall" (etwas größerer Stein) wieder ab. Sicherlich kannst du es auch mit einem Bachlauf kombinieren. Da wird dir aber jemand anders weiterhelfen müssen, denn wie das funktioniert, das weiss ich  (noch) nicht. Wir wollen im nächsten Frühjahr unseren Pflanzenfilter vergrössern und auch mit Bachlauf kombinieren. Die Planung (Berechnung des Gefälles usw.)steht dann spätestens im Winter bei uns an.

Ein Pflanzenfilter reinigt das Teichwasser auf natürliche Weise. Durch die Pflanzen werden dem Wasser überschüssiges Phosphat und Nitrat entzogen.

In unserem Pflanzenfilter befinden sich mittlerweile __ Schnecken, __ Moderlieschen, __ Rückenschwimmer und noch  einige Larvenarten .
Allzuviele Pflanzen haben wir jedoch noch nicht drin, aber ich hoffe, daß sich das spätestens im nächsten Jahr ändern wird.


----------



## Rambo (14. Okt. 2005)

hallo doris,

hum das hört sich gut an aber wird das wasser im sommer dann nicht grün?
oder muss man soviel pflanzen rein machen das dies nicht geschieht? 
fische kommen ja da nicht rein aber evtl. noch ne kleine luftpumpe?

bei mir würde es sich gut machen mit so einem filter und vielen pflanzen
da ich ein hang habe und unten ist der teich.

ich glaube hier wächst ein neues projekt ran?!


----------



## Doris (14. Okt. 2005)

hi rambo

Wenn du einen grossen Teich hast reicht es sicherlich nicht, eine kleine Pfütze als Pflanzenfilter anzulegen. Wir haben zusätzlich noch einen "richtigen" Filter laufen, obwohl auch dieser für unseren Teich viel zu wenig leistet. Zeitweise hatten wir schon grünliches Wasser. Daher wollen wir  nächstes Jahr nicht nur unseren Pflanzenfilter vergrössern sondern Graubart Erwin will auch noch zusätzlich einen Filter selber bauen. 
(Habe im Sommer auch ab und an mal Algen abgefischt, aber das hielt sich in Grenzen. Einige User hier im Forum hatten viel mehr Probleme damit)

Viel kann ich dir zu Teich und Pflanzenfilter nicht sagen, denn es ist mein erstes Teichjahr, ich bin noch ein  Neuling. 
Daher hoffe ich, dass auch noch weitere Antworten kommen.


----------



## Dodi (14. Okt. 2005)

Hallo, Rambo!

Auch wir haben eine Art Pflanzenfilter, wobei dieser in den Teich integriert ist und durch Steine abgegrenzt ist, so dass das Wasser nur in eine Richtung - nämlich durch den Bereich mit Pflanzen - fließen kann und muß, um dann in den Teich zu fließen. Das Wasser gelangt bei uns vom Filter über 2 kombinierte Bachläufe mit "Wasserfall" oder alternativ durch ein unterirdisch verlegtes Rohr in den Bereich des Teiches, in dem sich die Pflanzen befinden. 
Allerdings wird das Wasser bei uns nicht von unten durch die Wurzeln geführt, wie das wohl bei einem richtigen Pflanzenfilter der Fall ist.
Ansonsten haben wir einen Koi-Teich, in dem sonst keine Pflanzen sind - und so steril sollte der Teich letztendlich nicht sein.
Fotos anbei als kleine Anregung.


----------

